# Cats third eye lid coming up 1/3 way??? coud it be related to a minerial deficiency?



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi. I have a 3 year old female cat. She has been neutered and has always been extremely healthy. She lives outside and has for her entire life(with the exception of 8 months when we kept her in the house as a kitten). We feed her and our 12 week old kitten Special Kitty cat food, but my little sister is in charge of feeding her and our other kitten. Well she didn't do it for over a week. I didn't know because I was so busy I didn't check on her. My brother has always fed out Lab dog food and the cats often would eat a little bit with the dog(she didn't mind). They had been eating it as a main food source for over a week. They also had mice, birds, and grass to eat, but that doesn't give much food. Anyway about 3-4 days after they stopped getting fed cat food my 3 yo cat's 3rd eyelid came up halfway. It has been that way since Saturday. Now about a week before this she had been bit by a rat or something had gotten into her skin near the top of her front leg. It got an abscess and then popped. She kept it pretty clean so we didn't take her to the vet or really clean it out. We did pour some peroxide on it to kill any infection still on there. Could her eye's be like that because she is not getting what she needs from the dog food(i.e. minerals, nutrients) or I have also heard of Haw's syndrome, but really don't know what it is. any ideas? She is completely fine otherwise. Playing, eating(the good cat food now. I gave the job to my brother , fighting the kitten off. Oh and there has been a strange cat hanging around our barn and animals(we have a farm). Don't know how it could be related but still...thanks for any help.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Feeding cats dog food will not work. Cats need more protein than dogs do, and cats will go blind on dog food because it does not contain taurine, an ammino acid that cats cannot synthesize.

Here is some information on Haw's Syndrome.

http://www.vetinfo.com/chorners.html#b


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with cats needing to eat cat food and not dog food.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the website _GoatCrazy._ I know feeding dog food to cats is bad. I thought there was probably something in the cat food that wasn't in the dog food. As I said, the cats will not be getting dog food any more and they will be reliabily fed. I am just trying to figure out what is going on with her eye.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Never use hydrogen peroxide on open wounds like that. I would suggest vetrycin spray instead. I work at a vet and we sell tons of it. Also vetrycin makes an eye drop you could use for the eye


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it both eyes, or just one? Sometimes, the inner eyelids coming up like that can be an indication of illness. In fact, we just had a cat get over a bout of respiratory disease. He had very little sneezing, and his main symptoms were lethargy and the eyelid thing. We specifically asked the vet, and she said that it's fairly common (although I've had multiple cats for many years, and never seen it that bad). My guess would be that your kitty is still suffering from an infection from the abscess, and a round of antibiotics might be in order.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ride4ever said:


> Thanks for the website _GoatCrazy._ I know feeding dog food to cats is bad. I thought there was probably something in the cat food that wasn't in the dog food. As I said, the cats will not be getting dog food any more and they will be reliabily fed. I am just trying to figure out what is going on with her eye.


No problem.  Oh, I didn't see that. Sorry.


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

When the 3rd eyelid shows in only one eye, it is usually a problem with that eye. If it occurs in both eyes, it is often the result of a systemic disease such as FIP or feline leukemia. This would not be a dietary issue unless she was anemic from it.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> Never use hydrogen peroxide on open wounds like that. I would suggest vetrycin spray instead. I work at a vet and we sell tons of it. Also vetrycin makes an eye drop you could use for the eye


 really? why just out of curosity? We use hydrogen peroxide for everything. It kills that bacteria and keeps it clean.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

And as for everybody else it is both eyes. I think there is a possiblity that it is lingering infection. I will watch her closely over the next few days. I don't think she requires a vet yet.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Change that last post. It got a lot worse overnight. She was barely putting weight on it and it swelled up a lot more and her eyes were even worse so I talked my dad into taking her to the vet. Apparently she got into a cat fight(hates other cats, but doesn't fight with them unless they won't leave her alone) and he bit her so it got infected and began to get better and then got infected again, but worse this time. Anyway we got an antibiotic for 2 weeks to give to her every 12 hrs and she should be completely back to normal. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you took her to the vet. Hopefully she will get better quickly for you.


----------

